# Deal on Ridgid BS1400 14" Band Saw



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Good deal on the saw. I didn't know HD would take HF coupons. Thanks!


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great deal! I put a link belt on my Ridgid and that took care of 95% of the vibration.


----------



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

Ya HD will take competitor coupons, but some managers are more dumb about it than others, i have had two managers in the same store 5 miniutes appart and got two answers. But when I pointed out to the new manager that there is a button on his register screan for competitor coupons and asked him for his name so I could call corpate he gave it to me. I used to work for HD and know a lot of tricks about how to get the best deals. If I hadn't worked there and know the stores I would not want to deal with giving my money to HD. You know I am perty sure that Lowes takes competitor coupons too, just most people assume the only competitor of HD and Lowes is each other. But I have never tried it at Lowes yet if some one knows let me know.

I will have to put a link belt on my Ridgid the belt they supply just sucks so much and its so stiff.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I used a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon at Lowe's. The cashier sent me to see a manager who reluctantly accepted it. I've talked to a couple of other guys online who said that their nearby Lowe's will accept them.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

If I see one of those saws for $184.00 I'm going to be all over it!


----------



## AKWoody (Sep 28, 2009)

Checked all my Home Depots, no luck


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW. it's $417 when i check online! almost makes me wanna buy one from you and just pay the shipping and i'd STILL be ahead of the game!

Good to know about the coupon price matching, will make shopping a whole lot more enjoyable and bearable! thanks for the info and review on this one!

which makes me wonder, when you check online for the price, does it give you the $184 price also??


----------



## EricB2017 (Apr 3, 2010)

which HD was it at? i am also from fresno


----------



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

Eric the last time I checked there was one left in Madera at the 184 price and two still in Delano, none at the 184 price in Fresno its self because the stores are to busy and are higher selling stores. Good luck.


----------



## Juansnapon (Apr 28, 2010)

ZeroTHreeQuarter no the price will not say 184 online beacuse the clearance price is only in the low valume stores not every store just the small ones that do not have much business they are getting rid of them at a low cost.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

So just changing the belt takes the vibration out? I need to do that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow what a bargain


----------



## RoBanJo (Aug 4, 2010)

So Folks, I have money to spend and am looking for a band-saw - I am considering the HD Rigid or the Lowe's Porter Cable. The local specialty wood shop has the Jet 14" for $599 and the Fox 14" for $549. Is it worth a few hundred extra smackers to go with them? What say you?


----------

